# Replace Water Pump ?



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

There is a small amount of grease on the shaft between the pump body. Do these seals normally weep out some grease or is the bearing seal starting to go? The bearing is tight, smooth, and the water pump makes no noise when running. There is a slight squeak if turned slowly by hand only. There is no other noise or coolant leaks. The pump does have some time is about 7 years old, but low miles - about 10,000.


----------

